# Polaris Trailblazer 250



## 88blasterman (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello, new to the forum here! i have a 2005 polaris trailblazer 250 and wanting to make it a mud bogger! any ideas, thoughts or has anyone ever done the same thing with the blazer?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

About all you could do is slap some better tires on the back, and maybe change the sprocket out (arent they chain drive?) for lower gearing. Maybe a homemade lift for the front? If I Were you I'd sell it and try to find an old honda 300 4x4 or something for about the same price.


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

IDK I have 2 Polaris 250's mine are 2 stroke and the belt covers are crap so mud and water would get into the belt , not good for mud bogging


----------



## Vortecz71wv (Apr 14, 2012)

Most use the 250's i have know for either trail riding or drag racing


----------

